# Clothes Washer Will not start cycle



## allenzachary (Dec 16, 2006)

Whirlpool 8200 series, about 12 years old. 

Worked yesterday, today nothing. Confirmed that power at outlet is at 120V. Checked lid switch for continuity and it's good too. Dial selector/timer switch will not engage at any point in any cycle.

What should I check next?


----------



## shapeshifter (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm no repair person but one time the inside of the plastic knob stripped out and so the little spindle thing couldn't turn. Does the plastic knob turn freely? If so it's about $15.00. If it is the timer, could be about $80 + installation by the washer guy. Check the internet [have your model number ready, everything seems easier to research with it.]

Good luck


----------



## amgar88 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Kenmore washer will not start*

Did you find a resolution? My Kenmore 80 Series washer is doing the same thing -- it simply will not start all of a sudden. I checked the plug, the fuse, the pipes, the dial, the tub... what could this be? It worked just fine last night, but this morning... nothing. Any hints?


----------



## allenzachary (Dec 16, 2006)

I wish I could tell you the solution. My guess was a loose connection somewhere in the top of the console. I removed the console, wiggled all the wires, (which all seemed tight and making solid connections) then frustrated, put it back together. Once it was reassembled I plugged it back into power, just to confirm it was still dead. Ba da bing. It was working again and has ever since. Weird. I can't tell you at all what was wrong. Could have even been the main 120v plug was partially out of the wall socket. I have no idea....


----------



## amgar88 (Jan 26, 2008)

*Kenmore washer will not start*

Thanks for your reply. I did the same thing last night, following lots of online diagrams and advice columns. I had the same outcome... wiggled some wires, made sure everything was tight, cleaned out a few years of gunky soap that had dripped into the console... and this morning I am doing laundry again. I feel like I conquered the thing, without knowing what the heck I did, so it's a win with an asterisk next to it.


----------



## allenzachary (Dec 16, 2006)

Sweet! Glad I could help...such as it was.

Happy laundering!


----------



## wiley65 (Jan 12, 2011)

*Kenmore 90 series washer*

The washer was working fine, then went to put clothes in dryer only to realize that the washer had not advance from the water filling cycle. Replaced the water level pressure switch, then put timer to spin cycle and it began to spin and drain. Put the timer at the beginning of wash cycle and it went through the whole wash and spin cycle. Went ahead and put some more clothes and washed three loads. On the forth time to wash, it had just filled the wash tub but did not advance to wash. I moved the timer to spin, but nothing happened. Checked the outlet and has power. The power cord has power to the first connection under the control panel.


----------

